# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (0) Vs الاتحاد مدني  (0) 09-08-2010م دوري سوداني  الممتاز

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل ضيفا على حاضرة الجزيرة مدنى للقاء الاتحاد 
يحل المريخ اليوم ضيفا على حاضرة الجزيرة مدنى للقاء العميد الاتحاد ود مــــــــــدنى
سعيا للمحافظة على صدارته للممتاز
ولا بديل للفوز غير الفوز لابناء جمال أبوعنجة
يستقبل ملعب استاد مدني في الثامنة مساء أهم مباريات الجولة الثانية مباراة من العيار الثقيل يحل فيها المريخ المتصدر ضيفاً على الاتحاد مدني ويبحث أصحاب الأرض للعودة مجدداً للانتصارات بعد الخسارة الأولى في الدور الثاني أمام اهلي مدني فيما يبحث المريخ لمواصلة الانتصارات والتمسّك بصدارة الأندية مما يشعل فتيل المباراة، الاتحاد في المركزالعاشر برصيد (15) نقطة فاز في خمس مباريات، ولن يعرف التعادل فيما تقبل الخسارة تسع مباريات وله (8) أهداف فقط فيما استقبلت شباكه (15)هدفا، أمام المريخ صاحب المركز الأول يسعى للانتصار الرابع عشر له في الدوري والمحافظة على الفارق بينه والهلال المطاردوهو برصيد(39) نقطة من 13 انتصار وكان الأحمر قد قبل الخسارة مرة واحدة من الهلال في ختام الدور الأول وهو ايضاً بدون تعادل كما مضيفه الاتحاد في لقاء اليوم. 
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## ودحسن

* منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لو تكرمت من هو حكم المبارة وشاكرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*إن شاء الله 3 صفر
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*منتصرين منتصرين باذن الله 3صفر
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

لو تكرمت من هو حكم المبارة وشاكرين



واحد من حكام فريق الحكام
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*أمطار غريبة وغزيرة تجتاج سنار و جنوب الجزيرة أنا في الطريق لإستاد مدني الأمطار منعتنا من مواصلة المسير لأنها فاقت قدرة الإضاءة والمنشات للسيارة
يا ناس ودمدني طمنونا
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــصر لنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

أمطار غريبة وغزيرة تجتاج سنار و جنوب الجزيرة أنا في الطريق لإستاد مدني الأمطار منعتنا من مواصلة المسير لأنها فاقت قدرة الإضاءة والمنشات للسيارة
يا ناس ودمدني طمنونا



آهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:zh8an:
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*منصور بأذن الله
بالتوفيـــق
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*متفائل بنصر مؤزر إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نصرك يااااااا رب
اللهم انصرالمريخ نصرا جميلا
*

----------


## أبو علي

*جيناكم يا حبايبنا ... مدونا برابط لنشاهد معاكم المباره
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اون لايناب الجزيره احبكم
وينكم ......يلا همتكم معانا ورونا الحاصل في الملعب واحوال المناخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بدت المباراة والنتيجة مازالت التعادل بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*وين الناس دى ناس الحاصل شنو؟
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عكسية مريخية مافيش متابعة والكرة خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تسديدة من زهير زكريا خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*التشكيلة يا شباب ؟؟؟
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*خطيرة للاتحاد مرت في الاوت 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سفارى وتماس
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رمزى صالح فى حراسة المرمى
سفارى وطارق ونجم الدين
الزومة وبلة جابر
الشغيل ومرابط وفيصل عجب
راجى وهنو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*راجى وخارج الملعب يمين حارس الاتحاد احمد موسى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*26 دقيقة لعب والنتيجة بيضاء
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء للعجب للاحتجاج
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*اه  يا جماااااااااااااااااعة 
أنا جيت 
ود الدوحة  وصل 
أسي بيجي قوووووووووووووووووووووون 
الخير على قدوووم  الوافدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورةمنقولة وين 
نحنا كهربتنا قاطعة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس لصالح الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*غلطه مطبعية لمعلق قناة قون_ نشكر مشكرنا _ وعاوز يقول نشكر مخرجنا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*للاسف على قناة قون الرياضية وطبعا لا اسم الفريقين ولا زمن المبارة مكتوبين على شاشة التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*استاد مدني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حاجة عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وعليكم السلام جواندى
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

السلام عليكم



وعليكم السلام اتفضل لا جوة مع انى زى الاطرش فى الزفة لا تلفزيون لا اذاعة
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

اه يا جماااااااااااااااااعة 
أنا جيت 
ود الدوحة وصل 
أسي بيجي قوووووووووووووووووووووون 
الخير على قدوووم الوافدين



 ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

استاد مدني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حاجة عجيبة



ياريتنى لو كنت معاكم يا فرو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قربت 

احمد موسي قون الاتحاد ده لسانوا طويل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

استاد مدني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حاجة عجيبة



 انت وين ياسيد في مدني ولا الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عووووك كورة الجلافيط كم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وعكسية والعجب خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انت وين ياسيد في مدني ولا الخرطوم



 
هههااااااااي

بعتك ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عووووك كورة الجلافيط كم



مازالت بضاء
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مرابط وصاروخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههااااااااي

بعتك ياقلب



 الله في ياحبة:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عووووك كورة الجلافيط كم



قالوا يوسف محمد سجل للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللعب غير مرضى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كشافات استاد مدني تقول  مولعنها بالجاز
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*دفع من الزومة ومخالفة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اححححححححححححي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تصرف سليم من حارس مرمي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مريخابي كسلاوي دخل الكورة ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*بله جابر والعارضة 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*انتهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل صفر / صفر 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وانتهى الشوط الاول بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

انتهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل صفر / صفر 



عوجة تب لكن النصر ات باذن الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*دى نتيجة شنو دى يا ناس ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

دى نتيجة شنو دى يا ناس ؟؟



 
الصبر ياقلـــــــــــب

بصلتك دي مالها محروقة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*السلام عليكم ومساءكم فل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 23 (23 عضو و 0 ضيف) africanu, مايقومابي, أبو علي, أبو وفاء, محمد العليقي, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, مريخابي مووووت, الصفوى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابو شهد, ارخبيل, hamdi73+, hishamkh11, husein eisa, ibrahim s, جواندي, يوسف سالم, looly, mohammed_h_o, mub25, wadalhaja, ود من الله


ماشاء الله تبارك الله

دعواتكـــــم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*نسألك يا الله
أن تنصر المريخ
آمين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قلق والنفطي يقومون بعملية الاحماء
*

----------


## africanu

*نزول الاعبين الان الي ارض الملعب
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*افريكانو 
ياقلب 
الهليلاب كورتم كيف
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

افريكانو 
ياقلب 
الهليلاب كورتم كيف



 
علمي علمك ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الصبر ياقلـــــــــــب

بصلتك دي مالها محروقة



وييييييين يا حبه ؟؟؟
مشتاقين كتييييير !!!!!
*

----------


## أبو علي

*الاداء غير مقنع
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*تاااااااااااااااااااااااني النفطي قلق ممكن الزول ده بسبب لي ضيق في الشرايين
*

----------


## أبو علي

*ربنا يكضب الشينه
*

----------


## nona

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضياع فرصة من عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كهربتنا تاني قطعت 
دي حالة دي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*راسية مريخية ضائعة من الشغيل ومسلسل ضياع الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الشوط الاول كان صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بلة جابر والمخالفات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارب قون يارب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يكون في العون الناس دي لاعبة كييييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللاعب معتز محمد واقع في الارض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 15 مازالت مبارة تعادلية يارب استر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اللاعب معتز محمد واقع في الارض



 اها مالو كمان
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لعيبة الاتحاد يضيعون في الوقت بالوقوع على الارض
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*خلاص ناس الاتحاد دايرين يضيعوا الزمن
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبارة الهلال واحد صفر لصالح الهلال
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*يارب يامعين قون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هدف واحد وبعرفوا الوقوع في الارض دا كيف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 20 والمبارة مازالت صفر صفر استر يارب
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
 اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*العجب يافنان يارائع ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

علمي علمك ياقلب



واحد للهليل ناس الاهلى درنو
لاكين الحكم قال تسلل
*

----------


## nona

*الدعوات ياصفوة المتواجدون في هذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*حكم ظالم لي ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بطاقة صفراء لموسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم النصر نسألك يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 23 ومازالت سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*دخول ادروب من الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## nona

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عبدالحميد السعودي يقوم بالاحماء
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حتى حارس المرمى يضيع في الزمن
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عبدالحميد بديل لراجى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة مع قلق
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هو لسسسسسسسسسسسسسة درون يالله نصرك
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 31 ومازل التعادل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حسع في داعي ينقل لينا تلفزيون قون اكان السودان احسن
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*الهواء يلعب مع الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*الكرت الاخير مهدي بن ضيف الله
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الناس دي لاعبة كيف في روح ولا مع السلامة علي النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## nona

*كج شديد قون والرشيد بدوي عبيد سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج موسي الزومة ودخول ضيف الله
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربك كريم ومنصورين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم يارب العالمين انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*دفاع الاتحاد يقفل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة كم ياعالم ردو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة على راس 18 مع مهدي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 40 ياساتر
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

دفاع الاتحاد يقفل



 

اقفلوا شنو ناسنا ضاغتين ولا مافي امل في الفوز
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## nona

*يخلص الدفاع مخالفة العجب
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم


*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قووووووووووووون يضيع 
*

----------


## nona

*الحارس يمسك الكرة داخل الخط ن ضربة العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حارس الاتحاد يقع على الارض
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نفس خرمجة كاربونى يا جمال ابو عنجه
*

----------


## nona

*ضياع مسلسل من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غايتو بس .............
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياجماعة معقول كدا
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الله ستر كاد ان يفعلها الاتحاد يتصد لها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*يانهي مالك سكتي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله على كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*خسارة كبيرة والله تعادل بطعم الحنظل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحل شنو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ابوعنجه اسوا من كاربونى
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله 
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله   على كل حال ......اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء لكن نسألك اللطف فيه 
*

----------


## مرهف

*برضو متصدرين
وان شاء الله للمتاز ماخدين
وهكذا هي كرة القدم
مثلث متساوي الاضلاع
نصر تعادل وهزيمه
,,,

*

----------


## nona

*بدا نزيف النقاط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مع السلامه أمشوا نوموا
اصلو نحن غير المرض ما عندنا حاجه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ابوعنجة يفشل في فك التكتل الدفاعي الاتحادي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عـــــــــــادي يعني شنو اتعادلنــــــــــــا

الهليل ده مااترصع مرتين في الاقاليم الحصل شنو

الدنيا قامت
                        	*

----------


## najma

*درون مافي ليهو داعي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ابوعنجة يفشل في فك التكتل الدفاعي الاتحادي



عاد يانونـــــــــــــــا

ابوعنجة ده يدخل يجيبها هو

العجب ضيع 3 اقوان

راجي ضيع قونين

طارق مختار ضيع ليه قون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لماذا ياابوعنجة ركزت على الدفاع اكثر من الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قبيل شن قلنا؟
قلنا المشكلة ليست في المدرب واي مدرب مهما كان وزنه لن يغير الحال ما لم تتغير الاسماء الموجودة في الكشف
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*ده حال كرة القدم 

يجب ان نسلم بالنتيجه وليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه

أري ان يتم الاستعانه بالمدرب فاروق جبره ،،
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عـــــــــــادي يعني شنو اتعادلنــــــــــــا

الهليل ده مااترصع مرتين في الاقاليم الحصل شنو

الدنيا قامت



 نعم يا اف ريكانوا عادي 
ولكن كنا نتمنى ان لانضيع ولا نقطة 
ولكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
ويفضل سودان المريخ هو البطل 
وفي حدقات العيون
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*خلاص بدينااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مع الوضع الحالي واللاعبين الحاليين وطريقة اللعب الحالية
لا تحلمو بعالم سعيييييييييييد
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*عالم من العلل والتعاسه 
ياخ والله اعملو حسابكم 
ناس السكرى والضغط 
وكان على نقطه تانيه نزيف وببقى اريترى 
اريترى عديل كده بتوب لوجه الله تعالى 
فلا يعقل نحن نشجع من يسيئون لنا 
فلا يعقل ان تدنس سمعه الزعيم على مرئى ومسمع
ياعالم يمين بالله دا شنو انا ماعارف؟؟؟
ومن منو الله اعلم؟؟؟؟
عالم تموت ماتختشيش

*

----------

